# Signal Troops in the field- Officer



## Schütze (24 Jul 2010)

Good Day,

   After lurking throughout the C&E Forum for awhile I've recently started to become very keen about joining the CF as a Sig O after school and I've got a few questions for those you know the answers.​  
1.   How are Signal Troops deployed in the field and how often? After shifting throughout the  multiple Sig Op & Sig O threads, I've only really been able to learn about their duties, (i.e. radios). I'm curious to know how they're deployed in the field? Since I've read that Sig O learn sections attacks, recces on their BSOC, do they lead their troops up alongside the combat arms and setup comms on the front lines, or do they stay back and operate around HQ with their troops, or it is dependent on their current unit? 

2.   Are Signal troops/ squadrons equipped with their own AFVs or other armoured vehicles?

3.   Are Signal troops/ squadrons ever temp. tasked as infantry in the same way as Artillery and Combat Engineers?

I'm mainly only interested with information pertaining to Sig O, but would greatly appreciate any info that I can get.


       Regards,


----------



## MikeL (24 Jul 2010)

How Sigs are deployed in the field varies greatly depending on unit and position/job.

Just like all NCMs, Officers will learn section attacks, etc but it isn't part of their job. You won't see a Sig O leading a recce or anything like that. Sig Os generally are in a HQ not up with say a Rifle Coy. Also, there is a lot of admin/planning work in the job, not so much "leading troops" as what you are thinking.

Depending on the unit, yes Sigs can be Armoured Vehicles.  Speaking from my experience in an Infantry unit, Sig Ops will work out of a Bison or LAV depending on what they do, ie Sigs PL working a Bison CP/RRB or Rifle Coy HQ

Yes Sigs are employed in Infantry and other Combat Arms units.  Some of us Sig Ops have been Patrol Signallers, and Platoon Signallers, but its not common, atleast from what I've seen.

Again, info that pertains to you, you won't be in Combat as a Sig O or "leading troops"on patrols, etc.  You will be working a lot in HQ and with your Sig WO planning Comms, presentations, briefings etc.  I'm sure theres a lot of stuff I'm missing as well.


----------



## Swingline1984 (24 Jul 2010)

Isn't a Sig O leading troops into battle one of the 7 signs of the apocalypse?


----------



## 40below (24 Jul 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Isn't a Sig O leading troops into battle one of the 7 signs of the apocalypse?



LMFAO. Good one.


----------



## Schütze (26 Jul 2010)

Thanks for your reply.

   I was just trying to paint a better picture of what a Sig O really does in the field to help me make a more informed decision down the road. I've just got one more question, how often is it that Sig O w/ Troop are attached to other Combat Arms units, or is it just the individual Sig Ops that are attached?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jul 2010)

Panzerschütze said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was just trying to paint a better picture of what a Sig O really does in the field to help me make a more informed decision down the road. I've just got one more question, how often is it that Sig O w/ Troop are attached to other Combat Arms units, or is it just the individual Sig Ops that are attached?



You will usually find a Sig O at Regt'l HQ/Bn HQ along with some Sig Ops, and Sgt/MCpl Sig Ops out at the Sqns/Coys.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You will usually find a Sig O at Regt'l HQ/Bn HQ  _the Tim Hortons at Lousi St Laurent_ along with some Sig Ops_Retired Sig Os working as contractors_, and Sgt/MCpl Sig Ops out at the Sqns/Coys _figuring out new ways to break the communications systems_.



Fixed that one for you.


----------



## MikeL (26 Jul 2010)

Panzerschütze said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was just trying to paint a better picture of what a Sig O really does in the field to help me make a more informed decision down the road. I've just got one more question, how often is it that Sig O w/ Troop are attached to other Combat Arms units, or is it just the individual Sig Ops that are attached?



Every Combat Arms unit has a Sigs Platoon/Troop.  There will be 1x Sig O, then quite a few Sig Ops, and some LCIS Techs and Linemen.  And at the Coy level there is Pte/Cpl and MCpl positions. Overseas theres also positions for Sig Ops in OMLT/POMLT as well as in FOO/FAC teams.
I'm not sure how many positions there are for a Sqn HQ, aside from the MCpl position.  And in Artillery Batterys, sometimes theres a Signaller, sometimes it's a Artilleryman filling that position.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jul 2010)

JSR ... JSR ...

We kill all those previous birds (like Timmies) with one stone here.  >


----------



## REDinstaller (26 Jul 2010)

The Gun Batteries typically have no Sig Ops, as they are too slow in passing fire orders. Tank Sqns have no Sig Ops either ;D, as there are no CP variant Leo C2 or Leo 2.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jul 2010)

C Sqn had a Sig Op Sgt while I was overseas, he worked out of the Sqn CP or in a CP Bison in a mounted role.


----------



## REDinstaller (26 Jul 2010)

This was only a requirement for TFA, and they had no Bison CP, just the tent in MSG or the SSM's TLAV/LAV3. But no role inside of it apart from GIB.


----------



## LineJumper (26 Jul 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Isn't a Sig O leading troops into battle one of the 7 signs of the apocalypse?



 :rofl: :endnigh:


----------



## medicineman (27 Jul 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Isn't a Sig O leading troops into battle in the proper direction  one of the 7 signs of the apocalypse?



Fixed that one for you  :camo:.

MM


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Jul 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> > Isn't a Sig O leading troops into battle* in the proper direction* one of the 7 signs of the apocalypse?
> 
> 
> Fixed that one for you  :camo:.
> ...



leading into battle = sign of the apocalypse

leading troops in the proper directiong = sign of hell freezing over


----------



## Schütze (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys, I believe now that I've got the _perfect_ picture of an Sig O.

 :yellow:


----------



## medicineman (27 Jul 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Fixed that one for you  :camo:.
> 
> MM
> 
> ...



Time to volunteer for alien abduction.

MM


----------

